# gettinto riot grrrl bands



## piratehobo (Dec 20, 2010)

So I chekked to see if this had already been touched upon, but didn't find any matches... I'm looking for riot grrrl bands, other than huggy bear, bikini kill, L7 and Bratmobile. I never really got into any grrrl bands before, but I fukkn love what I've heard so. Any other suggestions???


----------



## chelzee (Dec 20, 2010)

why not make one?
OI!


----------



## dharma bum (Dec 21, 2010)

chicks on speed


----------



## Brad-Odsal (Dec 21, 2010)

You might like Erase Errata

And Babes in Toyland


----------



## little_owl (Jan 8, 2011)

Excuse 17 is really good. And Heavens to Betsy.


----------



## Smell The Magic (Aug 11, 2012)

Jack Off Jill
Le Tigre
Hole
My Ruin
X Ray Spex
The Slits
The Runaways
Patti Smith
PJ Harvey
Pussy Riot
Dresden Dollls
Pretty Girls Make Graves
Veruca Salt
Auf Der Maur
Sleater Kinney
Skunk Anansie
April March
Lunachicks
Peaches
Siousxie And The Banshees
Rolo Tomassi
Jarboe
Zombina and the Skeletones
Not all these bands are Riot Grrrl but they are all awesome female fronted or all female bands, i've probably missed aload off too.... enjoy!


----------

